

HFT pursuing infrastructure faster than fibre optic - snagage
http://perspectives.mvdirona.com/2012/02/21/CommunicatingDataBeyondTheSpeedOfLight.aspx

======
snagage
I find it fascinating how a zero-sum and seemingly wasteful pursuit is the
source of such cutting edge innovation.

